# Simi Ride: Need Info



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi - I need some info on the Simi ride.

SoCalCycling.com

1) Where does it start and at what time do they roll?


I've been wanting to do this ride but haven't really found good solid info on where it starts.

Thanks!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

IIRC it starts at 8:30. The meetup point is a small street by the intersection of Los Angeles and Kuehner on Los Angeles. You'll see a large group of riders. 

I don't remember when (the date) it actually starts up. They usually start with relatively short rides. Then as the months progress, the milage get upped.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks, I saw a recent Strava ride that confirms your statement.


----------

